# Need Health Insurance !!



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello....I am 57 and my wife is 60 and we do not qualify for Medicare yet...we need health insurance...we are moving to Mexico fulltime...own a house in Chapala...our Permanent Visas are not in yet so only have Tourist Visa.....so....cannot get Seguro Popular or IMSS yet. Does anyone know of a good Private Mexican Insurance Company that will allow us to buy a policy or a good Guadalajara Hospital that has its own insurance policy that will allow us to buy????

any help that anyone can give will be greatly appreciated !!!!!


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

Guadalajara has numerous hospitals/healthcare facilities. I'd recommend that you call them up and find out if they offer individualized plans directly through them.

On the other hand, if you're concerned about your health, I wouldn't go too far away from the major cities. Access to 3rd level (highest) medical care can be challenging in some remote areas. One thing is to have a "peace of mind" healthcare insurance policy while living in a remote area, other thing is to have the means to access a qualified facility in a timely manner.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ThomasLagos said:


> Guadalajara has numerous hospitals/healthcare facilities. I'd recommend that you call them up and find out if they offer individualized plans directly through them.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're concerned about your health, I wouldn't go too far away from the major cities. Access to 3rd level (highest) medical care can be challenging in some remote areas. One thing is to have a "peace of mind" healthcare insurance policy while living in a remote area, other thing is to have the means to access a qualified facility in a timely manner.


You're responding to a post that is over a year old, Thomas, and sputnik hasn't been back since then, so I doubt the information you've posted will be of much help to him. No doubt, though, other forum members will appreciate your input.


----------

